# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Το παπαγαλάκι μου ξύνεται συνέχεια!

## Στρατος Ψουρουκης

Γεια σας!!!!! Εχω ενα μικρο μπλε μπατζι το οποιο συνεχεια ξυνεται. Mπορεί να έχει ψειρες? Τι πρεπει να κανω?  ::

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δεν ξερω εαν εχει ψειρες αλλα μπορεις προληπτικα να βαλεις μηλοξυδο στη μπανιερα και να κανει μπανιο.. δες εδω σχετικα με το μηλοξυδο Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά.

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα!! Στρατο καλως ηρθες!! ενας τροπος για να δεις εαν εχει ψειρες,ειναι να βαλεις το βραδυ στον πατο του κλουβιου ασπρο χαρτι κουζινας. επισης να σφηνωσεις και στις γωνιες του κλουβιου. το πρωι, λιγο πριν ξημερωσει να δεις με εναν δυνατο φακο εαν πανω στο χαρτι εχει μικρα ζουζουνια να περπατανε. καμια φορα φαινονται και επανω στο φτερωμα του πτηνου. σαν εφαρμογη μπορεις να χρησιμοποποιησεις το pinex ειναι απο τα ηπια για ψειρες, μια εφαρμογη την φορα σε αποσταση 50 εκατοστων απο το πτηνο σε φτερουγες πανω και κατω, στην ουρα και πισω στον σβερκο του. στην καθε εφαρμογη που θα κανεις να σταματας για λιγα δευτερολεπτα γιατι το σπρει τους παγωνει το δερμα, επισης προσοχη να μην παει στο προσωπακι του. μετα μπορεις να περασεις και μια βολτα απο εδω Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε.

----------


## Chopper

Το θέμα είναι σε λάθος κατηγορία.

----------


## jk21

τωρα ειναι οκ .

 επ ευακαιρια   *Αναφορά!!!*

----------


## kiko

γεια σας!Εχω πσρει ενα κοκατιλ εδω και δυο εβδομαδες,μου ειπαν οτι ειναι 8 μηνων περιπου,ειναι φοβιτσιαρης αρκετα και εχει κ κακη σχεση με το νερο,δεν του αρεσε το μπανιο,σε αντιθεση με τον σενεγαλης που ειχα.Ολο ξυνοταν και μου εβγαζε κατι σαν ξηροδερμια με χνουδοπουπουλα,ετσι τον εκανα μπανιο με ψεκαστηρι και δεν του αρεσε καθολου,μου εχει θυμωσει..και σημερα μετα απο 3 μερες παλι τα ιδια με την ξηροδερμια.

----------


## jk21

ενα ψεκασμα με  διαλυμα απο aloe vera ισως βοηθουσε 

*Η Αλόη και η χρήση της στα πτηνά ( aloe vera for vet use in birds )*ας σου πουνε και τα παιδια που εχουν κοκατιλ βεβαια ,γιατι καποια σκονη νομιζω ειναι φυσιολογικο να βγαζουν

----------


## lagreco69

Μαρια καλως ηρθες!! δεν του αρεσε καθολου γιατι μπορει να μην του ειχε ξανατυχει να τον ξεκασουν και αλλωστε δεν το δεχονται αυτο ολα τα πτηνα. να το αφησεις για εναν μηνα να μαθει το νεο του περιβαλλον, μην τον στρεσαρεις περισσοτερο απο οτι ειναι ηδη. επισης ειναι φυσιολογικη αυτη η πουδρα που βγαζει το Cockatiel σου, οσο πιο πολυ πουδρα βγαζει τοσο πιο υγιες φτερωμα εχει. 

Περνα και μια βολτα απο εδω Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε.

----------

